# Beer And Food In Melbourne?



## wee stu (3/6/05)

I, and mrs wee stu, are making a fleeting visit to Melbourne in a couple of weekends.

Saturday is taken up with watching the Crows take the Tigers apart at the 'dome  .

But I need some places to suggest for dinner on Sunday, needs to have good food and a decent wine list for my better half, but also good selection of craft beers for me. We'll be staying centrally, Little Bourke or Collins St IIRC.

Suggestions please?


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/6/05)

Hi Stu.

Gawd. The Crows 'r coming to town. I'm going to see them when they play the mighty Roos in July. Hopefully we'll inflict some revenge. :blink: 

Portland Hotel in Russell St. (115) isn't too bad. It's a James Squire brewhouse.

Don't go blasting yer bagpipes if the Crows get up Stu. :lol: 

http://www.portlandhotel.com.au/

Hope this helps.

Warren -


----------



## wee stu (3/6/05)

Might have been just the ticket warren, but they don't open Sundays!

any more suggestions?

I'll bring my bagpipe muffler with me, just in case


----------



## Wortgames (3/6/05)

There's the Belgian Beer Cafe on St Kilda Rd:
http://www.melbournepubs.com/venues/867/Be...-Bluestone.html
Obviously beery though, Mrs Wee Stu will soon see through your plan.

If you can handle sausage and cabbage there's the Hofbrauhaus:
http://www.hofbrauhaus.com.au/
Still beery, but there's guys in lederhosen to amuse the mrs.

There's a restaurant I quite like in Clifton Hill (short cab or tram ride):
http://www.melbournepubs.com/venues/840/Mosskito.html
Unfortunately there's no great beer selection (just the usual Stella, Boags etc) but the food is good, big portions and well priced. Stylish but comfortable, the missus will like it.

And finally there's the Brandon. I haven't been there yet but apparently they have good food and some hand-pumped real ales, including Mountain Goat Hightail Ale (it's awesome off gas so it would be sublime pulled I'd reckon):
http://www.melbournepubs.com/search?l=en&c...=brandon&se=SE1


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/6/05)

Second the Hofbrauhaus, excellent food. Prices are a little inflated though.

Stu another place in the city is the European Bier Cafe. 120 Exhibition Street. Haven't been there but heard good reports. Once again prices are a little on the high side though.

European Bier Cafe

Hope this helps


----------

